# Help!!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eric just brought his OB over for winter storage. Parking is done. But now, while stuck here with an IV in my arm.... I'm being accosted be old Navy (Eric) and Army (Kathy) stories...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And all Navy sea stories are to begin with: "Now this is no s***".









Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> And all Navy sea stories are to begin with: "Now this is no s***".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is no s***. Bob, Eric, and I are all prior Navy. Nuff said....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know Judi, there's an old saying in the *Air Force*...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

The Air Force?? Aren't they still a branch of the Army?









GO NAVY! BEAT ARMY! and Notre Dame, and _Air Force_, and Rutgers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know Judi, there's an old saying in the *Air Force*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Yanno..I've heard that one (just before my Major BIL retired 2 months ago.....ohhhhhh, the split loyalties.....)

btw all...*I *spent the 1st few years of life as a Navy Brat AND dated a few sailors over time. I 'spose _THAT_ might explain a thing or 2


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, it explains good taste...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

walleye said:


> Yeah, it explains good taste...


I knew that....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

walleye said:


> The Air Force?? Aren't they still a branch of the Army?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Navy Aren't they just a branch of the Marines?







I believe Rutgers beat the Navy









I always though a war story started with "you ain't going to believe this BUT!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> The Air Force?? Aren't they still a branch of the Army?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Navy Aren't they just a branch of the Marines?







I believe Rutgers beat the Navy









I always though a war story started with "you ain't going to believe this BUT![/quote]

I believe that would be a Marine's way of 'coming clean' BEFORE telling the 'fish story' without really - um - taking that leap...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Judi, I can feel for you! Maybe you can get some "wheels" for in the house with an attached IV pole, and take Seeker in another room to avoid exposing him to such "entertainment", as well!!







Hope things are going okay!!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Well, Judi, I can feel for you! Maybe you can get some "wheels" for in the house with an attached IV pole, and take Seeker in another room to avoid exposing him to such "entertainment", as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an idea - SEEKER!!!







He's been attacking the walking stick & IV pole anyway... Next time Eric comes over, I'll get Seeker to drag both 'big sticks' into the other room. It'll just happen that I'll be attached....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Well, Judi, I can feel for you! Maybe you can get some "wheels" for in the house with an attached IV pole, and take Seeker in another room to avoid exposing him to such "entertainment", as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an idea - SEEKER!!!







He's been attacking the walking stick & IV pole anyway... Next time Eric comes over, I'll get Seeker to drag both 'big sticks' into the other room. It'll just happen that I'll be attached....








[/quote]

LOL

Good one.

Maybe you need to check out our Canadian Military

Thor


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Here's your's truly (old, fat guy, on the left), my son the OS (middle), and my older, skinnier brother (right), skylarking on the Flag Bridge of the USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN72), as it was getting underway out of San Diego last summer. (Notice how well we were keeping the Admiral's personal compass secured so it wouldn't fly away.) After that, we headed to the Geedunk to grab some Pogey-bait, and then mustered at the Fantail to Lollygag, catch the latest Scuttlebutt, and watch the GU-11's.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

I could tell you some no Sh$$#$ers from my submarine days, but then we are the silent service.









Hope you are doing well and hope you have a great Thanksgiving! 
Carl


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Well, Judi, I can feel for you! Maybe you can get some "wheels" for in the house with an attached IV pole, and take Seeker in another room to avoid exposing him to such "entertainment", as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an idea - SEEKER!!!







He's been attacking the walking stick & IV pole anyway... Next time Eric comes over, I'll get Seeker to drag both 'big sticks' into the other room. It'll just happen that I'll be attached....








[/quote]

LOL

Good one.

Maybe you need to check out our Canadian Military

Thor[/quote]

Thor, thanks for the offer of the services of the Canadian Military (they do play the bagpipes pretty well!!!) but I believe Seeker & Tadger (along with







, if needed) can more more than adequately handle Eric. My 2 defenders could be on leave at some point tho', so I'll keep the Canadian Military (and/or maybe the RCMP and their REALLY BIG dogs) in ready reserve.









Does your PM know you make these offers?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just in case anyone was wondering the IV Wolfwood had last night was a concoction of Saline and Smirnoff. Don't let her tell you anything different! And I can niether confirm or deny any sea stories being exchanged what-so-ever. I will say though, for the benefit of my fellow sailors, that tradition and expectations in the alleged story telling (if they DID occur) would of course meet or exceed necessary criteria.

Eric (AKA "Sea Daddy")


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

All I can say is the "What happens on Diego Garcia, stays on Diego Garcia".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering the IV Wolfwood had last night was a concoction of Saline and Smirnoff. Don't let her tell you anything different! And I can niether confirm or deny any sea stories being exchanged what-so-ever. I will say though, for the benefit of my fellow sailors, that tradition and expectations in the alleged story telling (if they DID occur) would of course meet or exceed necessary criteria.
> 
> Eric (AKA "Sea Daddy")


Absolutely! Eric is not telling a 'fish story"/ Every sea story (_HAD_ ANY been told, of course) began







would have begun with "Now, I am not sh***** you..and, of course, would have included at least 1 grog

I just wish he was as accurate about the Saline & Smirnoff....


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> The Air Force?? Aren't they still a branch of the Army?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Navy Aren't they just a branch of the Marines?







I believe Rutgers beat the Navy









I always though a war story started with "you ain't going to believe this BUT!
[/quote]

So many Marines seem to get that wrong. Must be something in their training...









My bad on Rutgers. Mis-read the schedule thingie on Fox news. I stand by beating Air Force, double-checked again to be sure!

And I tend to use "There I was, and no Sh__!" to start most of my war stories


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> All I can say is the "What happens on Diego Garcia, stays on Diego Garcia".


In my day, not much _could_ happen on Diego Garcia, unless it involved wild donkeys and/or coconut crabs.
And we surely won't go there!









Bob


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

De Gar has gotten better, but I'm pretty sure the rules still apply...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You know Judi, there's an old saying in the *Air Force*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well what is that old saying....(well middle aged story anyway). The Air Force is what, 60 something years old? I am all ears!! Really! you've seen pictures!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> You know Judi, there's an old saying in the *Air Force*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well what is that old saying....(well middle aged story anyway). The Air Force is what, 60 something years old? I am all ears!! Really! you've seen pictures!!
[/quote]

Geez...feel bad that I was never in the service.

Anyone wanna hear old seminary stories??

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

DEFENSE BULLYING REPORT (UNCLASSIFIED)

Air Force Worst of All Services

A recent report by the DOD Inspector General's Office has found that
allegations of "a culture of widespread bullying and brutality" within
DOD are, in the most part, unfounded. The audit team, which traveled to
every Defense establishment across the USA and abroad and interviewed
staff from all services, found surprisingly few cases of unfair
treatment and bullying within the Army, Navy and Marine Corps.

When it came to the Air Force, however, the report told a different
story. Complaints to the DOD IG came from a total of 3,555 Air Force
members, compared with three from Navy and just one from Army.

While this statistic is alarming in its own right, it becomes horrific
when one considers that each complaint represents a sad story of abuse,
mistreatment and neglect. As one senior Air Force officer put it, "Each
story is, in itself, a sad indictment on the US Air Force. When taken
as a whole, however, they demonstrate a reprehensible lack of regard for
personnel on the part of managers at all levels."

One young pilot told of having to spend two nights in tented
accommodations, despite the fact that there was an empty five-star hotel
just one mile away.

Another said that he had been forced to endure a grueling fitness test
every year since he joined in 1997.

One airwoman alleged that she had been overlooked for promotion on
numerous occasions, simply because she was fat, lazy and stupid.

An aircraft maintenance technician stated he had been refused permission
to wear civilian attire to work, despite the fact that his uniform
clashed with his eye color.

Another had been forced to wear uncomfortable safety boots for periods
of up to eight hours straight.

A clerk could not understand why she had been sent to work in a Joint
military headquarters, "I have been forced to work for horrible Army
people who just don't understand what the military is all about.
I feel the Air Force has victimized me by forcing me to do this...
I will be seeking compensation..."

Shockingly, Air Force senior ranks are also subject to mistreatment.
One SNCO stated,
"I was deeply upset when I was addressed as 'Sergeant'
by an officer. He knew my name was Robert.
It was just horrible - I have never been more humiliated in my life."
In response a senior officer stated,
"the officer in question has been moved on...".

A number of personnel complained of having to attend courses that were
not relevant to their jobs, such as rigorous ground combat courses and
drawn-out lectures on occupational health and safety and environmental
protection. To add insult to injury, a young airman was even ordered to
pack up chairs in the classroom after one such course.

The huge backlash against treatment of Air Force personnel should
provide senior officers with a vital clue with regard to the massive
retention problems experienced by the USAF in recent times. Over the
past two years, the Defense Department has spent millions looking into
the issue.

Not all of the Air Force's hierarchy, however, was upset by the
revelations. Said the outgoing Chief of the Air Force, "I'm delighted
with the result. I am very happy that our retention problems are due,
in the most part at least, to something as harmless as bullying. I
thought everyone was leaving because of me."
Classification: UNCLASSIFIED
Caveats: NONE
__________________


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well now, _that_ outcome wasn't very preictable, was it?









I understand that there was at least 1 unfiled complaint eminating from aboard a naval ship, tho'. Something about - and I've been assured that this ain't no s*** - a hammer, a magnum of champaign, and an on-board locker. I think there was some mention of resort swimming pools, too.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

That story sounds a little fishy Wolfie... Really only _one_ magnum of wine? And the old guard keeps telling us the Navy is getting soft now that they are gone...

I sent a copy of W4DRR's post to my brother (Air Force LTCOL in Baghdad). He'll get a kick out of it. And then remind me that I volunteered to live on a ship with 5000 of my closest friends for seven months at a time.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> All I can say is the "What happens on Diego Garcia, stays on Diego Garcia".


In my day, not much _could_ happen on Diego Garcia, unless it involved wild donkeys and/or coconut crabs.
And we surely won't go there!









Bob
[/quote]

OMG good old DG, I spent a few months on that Island, we were setting up for the SR-71 but it only flew out of the Island once that I know about. There were no Women allowed on the Island. You forgot about the Wild chickens, We were told the Chickens and the Donkeys were British Subjects and we were to leave them alone. I have a lot of DG stories but I won't bore you all with them.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wait, wait. Did she say "Old Navy"?

I've got some pants from there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

walleye said:


> That story sounds a little fishy Wolfie... Really only _one_ magnum of wine? And the old guard keeps telling us the Navy is getting soft now that they are gone...
> 
> I sent a copy of W4DRR's post to my brother (Air Force LTCOL in Baghdad). He'll get a kick out of it. And then remind me that I volunteered to live on a ship with 5000 of my closest friends for seven months at a time.


If you read it again...you'll see that (IF there had been stories told) they MIGHT have included something about resort swimming pools. My bet would be that (IF there had been an event....and, of course, IF there had been anyone silly enough to then talk about it) there might ... maybe ... have been a few ... uh ... more ... magnums involved.....







Just conjecture from a simple country girl up here in snow country









One more thing. But this is specifically for *Eric* WHY does your TT, which is sitting in OUR backyard, have the word "BEWARE" painted on it?? (yes folks, of course its written in drippy blood-red paint)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

GO NAVY! - BEAT ARMY

I got your back Eric....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> All I can say is the "What happens on Diego Garcia, stays on Diego Garcia".


In my day, not much _could_ happen on Diego Garcia, unless it involved wild donkeys and/or coconut crabs.
And we surely won't go there!









Bob
[/quote]

OMG good old DG, I spent a few months on that Island, we were setting up for the SR-71 but it only flew out of the Island once that I know about. There were no Women allowed on the Island. You forgot about the Wild chickens, We were told the Chickens and the Donkeys were British Subjects and we were to leave them alone. I have a lot of DG stories but I won't bore you all with them.
[/quote]

I spent 18 months on the Footprint of Freedom. They liked me so much I had an extra 6 months tacked on to my stay. You're correct, the chickens, donkeys and cats were British subjects. The island is in the B.I.O.T or British Indian Ocean Territory. The island did have women serving proudly when I was stationed there. However, some of the buildings still had only one bathroom (unisex) so we had to flip the sign depending on who was in there. We had fun with that too.









The day I arrived on the island, and this ain't no s***, there's a story about a "borrowed" bus, case of San Miguel beer, and getting it stuck on the beach in the off limits part of the island. But the rest of the story will stay on DG...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

OK. Let's look close and see if we see Mitch, the stuck-in-the-sand "borrowed" bus, and that case of good ol' San Miguel.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well now, _that_ outcome wasn't very preictable, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!!! You got the meat of it!!

And the Beware..Sign...That is just in case there might, could, may be a need for someone to "visit" said rig. There are certain "preventative" measures in place to placate possible perpatrators planning poorly advised pranks!

Anyway, aside from that the adventure Wolfie talks about involves

Note this story (if it actually did occur) Has been censored for shock, awe, and debauchery. The perpatrators of said event have had their names changed deleted or altered to protect them from...well...stuff.

The story: The Hard Rock Cafe' in Palma, Spain, Copious amounts of Sangria, Beer and other libations, One sailor (We'll call him Llib) who laid the gauntlet down for the other seven with the "No Ba**s" statement followed by streaking a lap in three hotel pools, being chased by the 3rd hotel security guard to the bus stop to Fleet Landing. With some stops in between. Oh and two patrol cars.

The tale of the tape: Total elapsed time approx. 75 minutes. Blocks covered during foot chase: 6 ish, Successful naked laps: Approximately 19. (The last attempt was hampered by uniformed hotel guards. We were shooting for a perfect 24.) Sangria consumed: at least 12, Beers: At least a bakers dozen.

Drinking Sangria and Beer at a Bar in Palma Spain: $40.00
Soaked and lost clothing during a foot chase: $200.00
Being able to tell the tale 20 years later....Priceless

Eric


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> OK. Let's look close and see if we see Mitch, the stuck-in-the-sand "borrowed" bus, and that case of good ol' San Miguel.


Hey that's me.

We drank the beer but didn't get the bus out until the next day.


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Loved the Palma story! Had a similar adventure in Rota but replace pool with swimming beach and end with an escort







back to NS Rota for our flight home.

Anyone else avail themselves of the British Seaman's club (I think that was the name...) on DG? Not only were there females when I was there; some of them were Brits instead of Navy.

I never thought to borrow a bus. We got busted riding the rental bikes into the Brit zone. Oh, and trying to snorkel over there... we were bored (and didn't know about the sharks).

Ah the memories...


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> DEFENSE BULLYING REPORT (UNCLASSIFIED)
> 
> Air Force Worst of All Services
> 
> ...


That is great. Being prior Navy and now a part of the Air Force, this if funny. The AF guys I work with are VERY soft. If they don't get the proper housing, they are mad. They should spend a few months on ship as enlisted. I just sit back and laugh when they start "crying".

BTW, sailors don't tell "war" stories. They are SEA stories and they ALWAYS change each time they are told. That way we don't bore people with the SAME story all of the time.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wtscl said:


> DEFENSE BULLYING REPORT (UNCLASSIFIED)
> 
> That is great. Being prior Navy and now a part of the Air Force, this if funny. The AF guys I work with are VERY soft. If they don't get the proper housing, they are mad. They should spend a few months on ship as enlisted. I just sit back and laugh when they start "crying".
> 
> BTW, sailors don't tell "war" stories. They are SEA stories and they ALWAYS change each time they are told. That way we don't bore people with the SAME story all of the time.


[/quote]

First of all the Air Force is smart enough to know spending 6 months and a tuna boat is dumb, that is way they joined the Air Force. Second I was stationed at Charleston AFB, SC and we had a large navy base close to us. the navy guys would come over to our NCO club and party and you should here them cry when their boat was heading out. You could always tell when one of those big boats left, we had a whole new group of women at the NCO club.

The Air Force enlisted are the smartest of all the services, we send our Officers out to fight the War, while we stayed back at a nice safe base partying with the Navy wifes!







Soft no, smart yes


----------

